# Control parental sur les films



## Dailyplanet (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai ajouté plusieurs films dans ma bibliothèque iTunes que je visionne avec mon Apple TV.

Puis-je mettre un control parental sur certaines catégories ou genres de films directement dans mon Apple TV ?

Merci de votre aide


----------

